# My Noga Hybrid 360° Mod



## darkzero (Nov 11, 2016)

I've been wanting a certain Noga configuration for a while now. Problem is, Noga does not make it. I've had this idea for a while now & I finally decided to make it happen. Hopefully Noga sees this & starts making it.

I love the 360° fine adjust on the NF1024 but it's over all size is just too small for me. I love the DG size but I'm not a fan of the fine adjust on top. My favorite personal favorite Noga to use on the lathe is the DG10533 (FAB).

This is what happens when a NF1024 meets a DG61003. Now I can indicate the OD & face without having to reposition the base. Sure I could just rezero the indicator but I have more than enough Nogas than I need so why not.

















WIP Progress pics


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 14, 2016)

Nicely done. 

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice job.


----------

